# Synesthesia



## Shiny Grimer (Jul 19, 2008)

Grate Oracle Lewot said:
			
		

> Synesthesia is a cross-wiring in the brain. It's where a stimulus activates a sense that it would not normally activate along with the one that it would normally activate. It's percieving something that is not really true, but not in a hallucinogenic way, rather in a mentally associative way. It's when your mind automatically thinks about thing B as soon as something causes it to think about thing A. Examples usually make more sense.
> 
> So I was talking to Hegel and whoever else on Windows Live Messenger, and I told them that I have specific colors that I associate with letters of the alphabet. Hegel said, "Isn't that called synesthesia?" And it turns out it was.
> 
> Grapheme -> color synesthesia is the most common type. (Graphemes are artificial symbols with meaning; letters, numbers, and other familiar symbols.) People like me who have it associate a certain color with each symbol, but no two people have the samely-colored alphabet, or at least it's Infinite Improbability Drive kind of stuff. Some people associate the colors so strongly that letters they see on paper actually look colored instead of black, but mine isn't that strong. Other people might see colors when they hear certain sounds, or see colors when they feel certain textures, or feel textures when they see colors or hear sounds. In theory, any two senses can be synesthetically paired. The associations are automatic, involuntary, and constant (by which I mean they do not change; "A" will always be red for me, never any other color).


I _appear_ to have a form of synesthesia, music -> color. There are songs that, for some reason, remind me of color. It just sort of appears in the back of my mind and it becomes associated with it. Dancing Queen, for example, is dark blue. I'm Like a Bird is brown. Most people who have it have the alphabet thing. I thought it was pretty cool.

Do you have any form of Synesthesia and if so, which one?


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 19, 2008)

Subjects.

Math = Black
Science = Green
Social = Red
Religion = Yellow
ELA = Blue

It doesn't affect my vision or anything, but when I see those colours, I sometimes think about the subject it is linked to


----------



## #1 bro (Jul 19, 2008)

I am _so_ jealous of anyone with synesthesia. Seriously. :0 

Oh, Icalasari, I have that same color=subject association, but I highly doubt it's a form of synesthesia. Mine, however, is 

math = red
soc. st = blue
science = green
language arts = yellow
chinese = orange

This subject/color association totally screws the organization in my binder up, because I like to have the subjects in chronological order (as in, my first period class is first in the binder, then my second period, etc.) And, you know how the pocket dividers for subjects have little colored tabs on the end? What I end up doing is half of the time I put the papers in the section that has the right _color_, and half of the time I put the papers in the section that has the right _timeslot_. So my school papers end up all over the place.


----------



## Flareth (Jul 19, 2008)

The subject thing:

Math=Blue
LA=Red
Science=green
Social Studies=White


----------



## Zeph (Jul 19, 2008)

Suuubjecst:

Maths = Pink
Science (In general) = Orange

Physics = Purple
Biology = Green
Chemistry = Blue
English = Dark green
French = Green
Spanish = Yellow
History = Orange
Geography = Yellow


...Of course these aren't based on the colours of my workbooks for those subjects... *Shifty eyes*


----------



## Ambipom (Jul 19, 2008)

The alphabet is colored.

A is red
B is blue
C is yellow

And so on.

Yay for synesthesia!


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Jul 19, 2008)

For me, It's basically My lessons - Colour of my schoolbooks. So Maths = Yellow, English = Orange, Science = Red and Art = Grey (<- Odd)


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Jul 19, 2008)

Ambipom said:


> I don't have it. BUT I WANT IT SO MUCH
> 
> Although the alphabet is colored.
> 
> ...


If the alphabet shows up colored normally for you, then maybe you do have it...? Unless you forced it upon yourself or something.


----------



## Ambipom (Jul 19, 2008)

... said:


> If the alphabet shows up colored normally for you, then maybe you do have it...? Unless you forced it upon yourself or something.


Whoops, my mistake.


----------



## Zeph (Jul 19, 2008)

Oh, yes, another few:

Triangle - Green
Square - Red
Pentagon - Blue
Hexagon - Orange
Heptagon - Purple
Octogon - Dark blue

Therefore:

2003 - Green
2004 - Red
2005 - Blue
2006 - Orange
2007 - Purple
2008 - Dark blue

2009 is also orange for some reason, and 2010 is gold.


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Jul 19, 2008)

I have the Music -> color variety.

Paralyzer -> Red.
Anything hawthorne heights -> dark blue/grey.

There's more, but I think I'm either listening to a "black" song (as in color), or it isn't connected to a color.


----------



## Silversnow (Jul 20, 2008)

You have no idea how happy this thread makes me. Most people think I'm lying or crazy.

I see music in my mind's eye, and once I painted a pair of shoes with the colors and shapes of a song. (They don't nearly do the stuff I see justice.)


----------



## @lex (Jul 20, 2008)

Iddano, but I do know that I seem to associate some things with colors, like, a certain song "feels" like a certain color, or a weekday is some color...

I don't know if that's synesthesia or not... Anyway:

Monday: Red-ish
Tuesday: Lite blue
Wednesday: Yellow
Thursday: Brown
Friday: Red
Saturday: Blue-ish
Sunday: Pale yellow


----------



## Dewgong (Jul 20, 2008)

Ambipom said:


> A is red
> B is blue
> C is yellow


I was going to say that. I could never imagine them being any other color. 

For example, my favorite song, 天気予報 - Snowkel, I couldn't imagine it being any other color than blue. Blue is my least favorite color, and I try and think of it as more of a green song, it doesn't work. It's blue. :x


----------



## zaxly100 (Jul 21, 2008)

I don't have it, but it would be pretty cool to have.


----------



## nastypass (Jul 21, 2008)

Days of the week:

Sunday- yellow
Monday- pink
Tuesday- Blue
Wednesday- green
Thursday- orange
Friday- red
Saturday- black


----------



## Dewgong (Jul 21, 2008)

Sunday - Gold/White.
Monday - Red.
Tuesday - Green.
Wednesday - Blue. (I also tend to think of umbrellas when I think of Wednesday, which might be why blue... but why Wednesday?)
Thursday - Gray. 
Friday - Bright Orange. 
Saturday - A cheery color, like bright yellow or bright pink. Something fun.


----------



## Hawkfish (Jul 21, 2008)

I don't have it at all. ): I coudn't associate anything with a color unless it really is that color.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Jul 21, 2008)

OMG! I didn't know that other people had this! I think of almost everything in colors!

Sun: Yellow
Mon: Orange
Tues: Red
Wed: Green
Thurs: Maroon
Fri: Indigo
Sat: Dark Green

The months of the year also have colors, but they're usually based on the holidays (like October is orange and February is red).

All my school subjects are different shades of green for some reason.

Spanish: Lime Green
Math: Forest Green
Study Hall: The Green of the Cherubi leaf in my sig.
English: Forest Green
Chemistry: Teal
History: Very Dark Green
Choir: Pale Green


----------



## Dewgong (Jul 21, 2008)

Drifloon Rocks said:


> The months of the year also have colors, but they're usually based on the holidays (like October is orange and February is red).


Yeah, but it makes sense. 

And all the summer months have bright annoying colors. :[


----------



## Harley Quinn (Jul 21, 2008)

Let's see:

Math=Red
S.S=Green
English=Yellow
Science=Blue
Band=Black or white.

English/Language arts is *always* yellow.


----------

